# 7000 useable plants



## jrg24 (May 30, 2010)

Hi all. this is my first post on here but i have read a lot of interesting stuff. I wanted to share a site i found a while back that you guys may enjoy. it is a list of 7000 useable plants. the uses range from food and medicines to plants for oil, fiber material, and soaps. they are going through a revamping of the site now, but it still has a lot of great info.
Plants For A Future - 7000 useful plants


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello & Welcome ... and thanks for the link.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Just visited the site. It has an awesome amount of information, and it's an easy site to use! There's so many things to learn about using plants, for more than cooking and medicine! Thanks for sharing that link!

And welcome aboard! I'm looking forward to your future posts.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome and that looks like useable info, thanks.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

all I( get is a page for Web Mania. Looks like SPAM to me. *shrugs* werid how you all get something different I get this crap


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Genevieve said:


> all I( get is a page for Web Mania. Looks like SPAM to me. *shrugs* werid how you all get something different I get this crap





> The web site you are trying to reach has exceeded the monthly Data Transfer allowance, please check back later.
> 
> If you are the owner of this site, you need to increase
> the data transfer allowance which you can do in the
> control panel for your web hosting


Looks like we have overloaded the webserver - too many of us have visited the site. Give it some time and once the "BandWidth Exceeded" level is reset, we can go back into there again.


----------



## jrg24 (May 30, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Looks like we have overloaded the webserver - too many of us have visited the site. Give it some time and once the "BandWidth Exceeded" level is reset, we can go back into there again.


well, it looks like i posted something useful then!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

If you look farther down on the webmania page it says something to the effect that the site we're trying to reach has expired it's paid time and wasn't available, but to check back. I hope they get it back online, that's a great site. I was learning a lot from it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ya - the person running the site probably pays for data-transfer of 100mb per month and the site hit the limit. Tomorrow is a new month so it should be available again.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Great find! The site is back up and running this morning!!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Yikes, there is so much info I'm more confused than normal. What a great site.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yay! It IS a great find! Glad to have it back!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It's all good on my end. Cool site. I could get lost in it for hours.


----------

